# fuji bikes



## cldysdalejim (Feb 4, 2006)

i need some feedback about fuji team pro bikes. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chrispf007 (Feb 3, 2006)

*What Kind of Feedback....*



cldysdalejim said:


> i need some feedback about fuji team pro bikes. any help would be appreciated.


I just purchased a 2005 Team Pro Euro (Campy instead of Shimano). I work for a Fuji Shop and could have employee purchased any Fuji, but the the Team Pro Euro was the best riding for me. I am about 230 - 240 and even with their warranty on the the carbon, I opted for the Aluminum/Carbom mix frameset and I am just a campy man is why I went with the Euro.

A couple of things to consider, the 2006 is not offered in Campy and is Carbon and I swapped out the FSA SLK standard cranks (53/39) for a compact version (50/34), the only other upgrade I see happening is moving from the Tektro Brakes to Campy at some point.

Oh, I almost forget lose the Saddle ASAP as Fuji's "racing" saddles are painful IMO.

Overall, the '05 or '06 are both spec'd REALLY well and if you can get a good price on the 05 (we have them below $1900.00-right now), I say go for it. It is a great bike!


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

Fuji has always made no nonsence race bikes that perform as advertised. Our club gets a pro deal on Fujis and our riders are quite happy with their bikes. Good bikes are great prices.


----------

